
15-Inch MacBook Pro with Touch Bar Has Non-Removable SSD - noarchy
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/11/15/macbook-pro-touch-bar-non-removable-ssd/
======
static_noise
>90% of Apple customers wouldn't replace their SSD anyways and why should
they? In a cloud connected world local storage doesn't matter like it used to.

If you don't like it, don't buy it.

------
zygimantasdev
At least it is fast. [1]

1345MB/s sequential write

2000MB/s sequential read

And 13 inch model's SSD is replaceable [2]

[1] - [http://wccftech.com/macbook-pro-2016-fastest-stock-
ssd/](http://wccftech.com/macbook-pro-2016-fastest-stock-ssd/)

[2] - [http://wccftech.com/macbook-pro-13-inch-ssd-fast-
replaceable...](http://wccftech.com/macbook-pro-13-inch-ssd-fast-replaceable/)

------
brazzledazzle
That's unfortunate.

